# Anyone NATURAL ttc #1 for 2 years, zero BFP and all results good, no health issues?



## MalaMae

Hi,

I was wondering if there are girls ttc # 1 for more than 2 years, that never had BFP, where all test results were good and were diagnosed with unexplained infertility?

We have been trying for 26 months now. DH results are amazing. Mine were great too, except for the low AMH (6 pmol/l). Was going to a FS, but became so stressful, so we had to stop and relax.
I'm taking a lot of supplemenets (prenatals, Maca, CoQ10, Omega, Primrose Oil, Vit. C, E and B-Complex, and Royal Jelly). I'm about to get Pre-seed and softcups as well.
Since our results are good, we want natural ttc.

Anyone wants to share her similar story? How are you coping after more than 2 years of ttc with no BFP? What do you do to relax?
Share your story, knowledge, maybe we'll help each other.


----------



## Sizzles

We are on month 29/30 of ttc number 1 (started trying in April 2010).

I visited my gp after about 9 months of trying and he was happy to run bloods, which all came back fine. Well actually, I had to have a couple re-done, but once was because the lab had lost it, or something had happened to it any way, and the other was because the progesterone was borderline, but the next time it was fine, so was probably more to do with the timing of the blood test within my cycle.

He'd also advised for OH to have SA but he was reluctant, so this didn't actually get done until December last year. This came back fine. 

Once SA came back fine, I visited my gp again (different one this time). She really listened to my concerns and did an internal exam there and then to rule out certain things. She also did a swab for infections whilst she was 'in there' and these also came back fine. As agreed in the consultation, because all was normal, she referred me to FS.

I had my first FS appointment early April and was disappointed to meet with a fertility nurse rather than consultant. However, she was very thorough with questioning and seemed delighted that I'd taken along all my test results etc. which she sifted through there and then; apparently this saved some time as they'd have had to request them from my gp. She was in agreement that there was nothing amiss from the test results so talked me through the next steps. She said they'd like to run their own bloods and also carry out a few more blood tests than gp would have ordered. She also said I would have an ultrasound scan and dildo-cam to check out the general situation 'in there', and that I'd receive appointments for those. An appointment would also be booked for me with FS (consultant this time) for once it was all done, whereupon, if no conculsive results from any investigations, I'd likely be referred for IVF.

Well I had the blood tests done and when I phoned the gp they confirmed that they were fine. I had the scans done and the sonographer confirmed that she could see nothing amiss.

Oh, one other thing, the FS nurse said OH would have to do another SA just as it was procedure to have 2. He did this over 3 weeks back now and my gp still doesn't appear to have the results. Fingers crossed it's normal again as they other one was comfortably within normal ranges.

So my FS appointment that I was told would be booked back in April is actually this Tuesday. 5 and a bit months - what a long wait!

I have mixed feelings about the appointment. On the one hand it feels like we're moving forward, but on the other I'm disappointed that it may come down to IVF in the end and also I'm concerned that they haven't carried out all the investigations they could have. I'm going to mention hsg/lap and dye/hysteroscopy to them and see what they say. I don't want for them to agree to those but I have to wait several months for them to be performed and for me to get a follow-up appointment. But equally, if something can be 'fixed' and we can conceive naturally as a result, surely that would be better. OH's SA was done through the hospital I'm attending, so I'll find out on Tuesday if that came back ok as well. Also, it seems daft to proceed with IVF which could fail if there's something not right which they could have picked up on.

I'm currently receiving acupuncture treatment for fertility and am in my 2nd cycle of that. I also take pre-natal vitamins and have been watching my diet carefully to try and improve egg quality, increase CM, increase chances of implantation etc. This month I've been taking baby asprin post ov as well.

So that's me! Watch this space really as things start to move forward.


----------



## MalaMae

Hi Sizzles,

With FS everything is kind of prolonged, a drag. It's great to hear everything is fine.
I always say, if everything is ok and we still haven't concived then all tests haven't been done. there has to be something.

I did sonohysterography- it came out good.

Keep me posted with FS and the tests.


----------



## Lawgirl

MalaMae said:


> Hi Sizzles,
> 
> I always say, if everything is ok and we still haven't concived then all tests haven't been done. there has to be something.

The problem is that doctors don't know all there is to know about reproduction. So there may be several things wrong that they don't understand and that they don't have a test for. So, heartbreaking as it is, many of us will never have an explanation as to why we cannot conceive.


----------



## tlm

Hi ladies! You can see in my siggy my story. But after tttc #1 qfor almost two years And no explanation as why we hadn't gotten pg , dh SA was great, I had blood work, post coital test, hsg, numerous u/s and tried clomid. Everything looked fine! My doctor wanted to do a laparoscopy to check for endometrioisis (even though I had no symptoms). He could see on u/s that I had one forbid that he would take doing a hysteroscopy at the same time as the lap since he was going in there anyway (he said this should not be preventing me from getting pg). While preforming the lap he found stage 3 endo! Ugh...

So after having surgery we tried doing 4 iui's with clomid and trigger shot and still no BFP! We decided to move on to ivf and are waiting to find out if it worked... I did not respond to the medicine as my doctor expected and he doesn't know why at this point. So we will have to see. I didn't produce very many eggs so there was nothing left to freeze for another try if this doesn't work.

I am inclined to agree with MalaMae that if they cant find anything wrong then the right tests haven't been done. Until you do some of these other more invasive procedures there are still very many unknowns about your reproductive process that are unknown. And unfortunately going through ivf doesn't tell them everything.

I don't mean to be a downer... There is plenty that your RE can do to investigate what's going in and try to provide some answers. I would also say that sometimes even with iui or ivf multiple tries are neede because it can be a trial and error process. But I do believe in the process and know it will happen!!

Good luck!!


----------



## MalaMae

Hi tlm and lawgirl,

Lawgirl, I believe that womens reproductive system is still not completely researched and explained.

Tlm, my first obgyn wanted to do lap as a first test, before doing any other test. i'm pretty much againest any kind of operation, even a small one as lap. for me the body is perfectly sealed object and with operations it is opened to infections etc. But nevertheless, I would have considered lap if he did the other tests, but he was an old stubron man and didn't want to change his way.
Now after 2 years, I would do a lap, since we already had the other tests and all came fine. Maybe the doctor was right and I shoulfd have done it, but that's past, and I wouldn't be surprised if I have endo too.
The FS that we went to after this doctor, never saw anything on ultrasound, she even said that I have beautiful uterus (!), but I'm not going there anymore. Wea re changing the FS now.


----------



## g_and_t

Hi ladies... Hope you don't mind me joining this thread... But I'm in a similar boat... 

DB is 42 and I'm 36. 
We got together just over 2 years ago and have not been using protection pretty much from the start (been friends for years before that...) 

By the time we had got to 6 months of many close calls and nothing had happened by accident I got concerned. I mentioned it to gp and she suggest back then I have 21 day blood done. All came back ok. 

Db and I talked more and cos he was a smoker back then he thought it might be his fault... So he went for a SA and that came back fine. We moved to a new house and decided to stop smoking. That was over a year ago. 

We went back to gp for db results and he suggested referring us to clinic. They suggested all the bloods again and another SA. All ok... One blood was a bit iffy but like someone mentioned before it was prob timing. 
They scheduled me for HSG and dildocam at same time. All clear except for small fibroid which is nothing to worry about apparently?!
When I went back again they said I could try the lap or clomid. She didn't think the clomid would make a diff as I appear to be ovulating anyway... But I was nervous of the lap considering I don't appear to have any end or other symptoms??! 
So I've just completed my third round of clomid 50mg and still no bfp! All of this has taken place over the course of about the last year or so.

So I've contacted the clinic again and I have a follow up apt in Oct if this cycle doesn't work. I'm not sure what they'll suggest or what the next step will be... But reading this I'm considering the lap "just in case" there is something going on..

Would appreciate any feedback or suggestions... 
Xxx


----------



## Sizzles

MalaMae said:


> Hi Sizzles,
> 
> Keep me posted with FS and the tests.

FS appointment was fine. Just a chat really, which confirmed that mine and OH's tests were all fine. He said that they are very strict with ivf referrals, so won't refer until the new year (I came off the pill in the December, but we didn't start ttc until April). 

I asked about other tests and he said that since we have a few months to wait for a referral, they could do an hsg in the meantime to check the tubes, so that's what I'm doing. He wouldn't contemplate a lap and dye of hysteroscopy as he said there was 'no point': weird! Basically the thinking is that they'd really rather not be too invasive when ivf is this close as that is their preferred route to bfp. I kind of don't understand why they wouldn't investigate everything first, but I'm happy enough to be having the hsg. This is scheduled for Tuesday and I'm strangely excited by it as I think I'm getting my hopes up that I'll be one of the lucky ones for whom a bfp comes along within that all important 3 months following the procedure. Of course this would be ace as it'll negate the need for ivf. Also, I feel that if we do need ivf, the renewed hope will keep me going - I'm in theory more likely to have a bfp from this cycle until December now, so if no bfp by then, hopefully the referral letter will arrive shortly after.

G & T - personally I'd have the lap, but as you can see from my comments above, I'm happy to have any procedures that rule out problems, or pick up on those which can be treated. I was half expecting them to want to put my on clomid, but there was no mention of it, which I was pleased about as everything suggests I ov ok too, which I guess is why they didn't bother. Lots of luck to you!


----------



## g_and_t

Sizzles - I think you are right... at first I didnt want to because back then I was hoping that I would fall after the HSG! It really is exciting after you have it done and a lot of women do fall.... so back then surgery seemed extreme especially as she admitted I have no real signs or indications that I have endometriosis or anythng like that... 

I will see whether they want to refer me for one when I see them in october but I think I remember her saying the waiting list is quite long so I wont get my hopes up just yet. They may offer me higher dose of clomid until then..? 

I am also going to consider the acupuncture, as luckily I am seeing a chiropractor for my back and he does acupuncture as well and I asked whether he'd consider treating me for fertility as well, and he said he can def do it! So i'm also seeing him again in october. 

thanks for all your feedback ladies... nice to have a few in the same boat - i find that whilst reading others feedback is helpful and useful, often the ladies out there have either had a baby or had a BFP at some point... 

chat soon
xx


----------



## EverHopful

Hi Guys,

Can I join? We're on cycle 31 now. Not even a hint of a BFP. I've had three loads of day 21 bloods all normal, day 3 normal although generally I slightly high prolactin and lowish AMH but both apparently nothing to be concerned about.

Husbands SA came back above normal and I had a lap/dye/hys at the beginning of the year and that was all perfect so we are firmly in the 'unexplained'.

I started accupunture 2 months and I think its helping, my BBT temps are a little better and last cycle I didn't have any spotting which I normally do but no luck yet.

Its really hard, close friends are pregnant with their second children after starting trying after us and we are still no where near our first. 

g_and_t - I would have the lap, its not that bad and its good to know for certain if everything is okay.


----------



## MalaMae

Hi G&T and everhope. Welcome!!

G&T I was thinking of lap as well. the first doctor wanted to do lap as a fir4st test, even before any blood test, ultrasound. So I freaked out and left that doctor. Now, I wish I did it :) but on the other hand I hate surgeries (and this IS a small surgery).
I also am using chiropractor and I noticed a big change in my PMS- no more lower backache, feeling of bloatiness, heaviness and it's not as heavy flow. I'm planning to start acupuncture too.

Everhope, what is your AMH level?

Sizzles, good to hear the results were fine. Where do you live? How much is IVF?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies hope you dont mind me joining in? 

me 28 dh 31, ttc for 15months

I had an app with the fs on thurs 20th sep. She has referred me for a hsg and combined lap to check for all the usual suspects. My question is; when i went in there i felt so nervous that i didnt take anything in at all and now i cant remember whether she said i need to ring up and book myself in for the app for the lap and dye or whether they send out a letter with a date to go in? Can anyone tell me what they had to do please?


----------



## Sizzles

laustiredttc said:


> hey ladies hope you dont mind me joining in?
> 
> me 28 dh 31, ttc for 15months
> 
> I had an app with the fs on thurs 20th sep. She has referred me for a hsg and combined lap to check for all the usual suspects. My question is; when i went in there i felt so nervous that i didnt take anything in at all and now i cant remember whether she said i need to ring up and book myself in for the app for the lap and dye or whether they send out a letter with a date to go in? Can anyone tell me what they had to do please?

I went straight from my FS appointment, downstairs to the radiology dept to hand in the paperwork he gave me. I then received a phone call a couple of days later to arrange the date for the hsg. Luckily, the next available date was at the right time in my cycle. I wouldn't have thought they would send an appointment as they wouldn't know whether you were at the right time in your cycle (hsg is done between cd6 and 10, give or take.)

Malamae - my ivf won't cost us for the first 3 rounds as I'm in the UK and you get a maximum of 3 treatments here depending on your area.


----------



## MalaMae

Sizzles said:


> Malamae - my ivf won't cost us for the first 3 rounds as I'm in the UK and you get a maximum of 3 treatments here depending on your area.

WOW! That's really nice. I'm in Canada and they told me around $10.000 for one round! So for now IVF is out of the question.


----------



## Sizzles

MalaMae said:


> Sizzles said:
> 
> 
> Malamae - my ivf won't cost us for the first 3 rounds as I'm in the UK and you get a maximum of 3 treatments here depending on your area.
> 
> WOW! That's really nice. I'm in Canada and they told me around $10.000 for one round! So for now IVF is out of the question.Click to expand...

Yeah, sorry about that! I really hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks for the info hun. Got a letter today saying i have been put on the waiting list and they will send out a letter with a pre op app date for me soon.

Hope all is well with you ladies?


----------



## MalaMae

Hi girls!

Weekend is over, back to work :nope:
How was your weekend?


----------



## stayinhappy

Hi Gals, I am joining too as I am also in the same boat...now entering month 21 of TTC, no BFP yet...but fingers crossed. My DH is normal with his SA, me all Normal (found Stage 1 endo on lap/hys) which was removed. We have been on Letrozole for 4 months, no luck as of yet. I added in Reflexology last month, I really, really enjoy the sessions and feel more relaxed. I am convinced the biggest hurdle for me is to relax...so if anyone has any suggestions, please share!! Best of luck to you all...keep trying!!


----------



## MalaMae

Hi stainhappy. welcome!
Relaxing is the hardest to do :) I just started relaxing now after 2 years. Busy at school, work, going to bed with a book or magazine-so far works for me. It's not easy to "forget" about ttc when we are taking BBT every day, OPKs, saliva monitor...
Find some hobby, that may help :)
Reflexology, that's awesome!!! You can actually work on improving the ovaries, uterus etc. Maybe you could share some tips with us :)


----------



## g_and_t

hi ladies...
im currently waiting to ov.... have been loaned a CBFM so tried that yesterday for the first time... it said i had a 'high' surge but not quite 'peak' yet... so we bd'd anyway as it must be getting close... 
i'm waiting for my softcups to arrive so we can give them a go this cycle as well... so many people swear by them i thought it cant hurt... i've been concerned that our problems may be down to ejaculation so many have suggested trying softcups as a way of keeping the lil swimmers in the right place after the event... so will see how that pans out... 

reflexology is def a wonderful way of both relaxing and assisting with fertility... as it works on the same concept as acupuncture... there used to be a lady that came to our office block during lunch hours that offered a reduced rate as her husband worked in the building however i have been relocated now and cant see her anymore... it was the high light of my week when i used to go so i'd def recommend it... 

hope everyone is having a good week so far... keep us posted and chat soon

T xx


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies good news i got my hsg/lap app through. I have the pre op app on the 16th and the op app on the 22nd of oct. Cant wait!!!! weekend flew by, already looking forward to friday :dance:


----------



## g_and_t

wow thats good news..... that was quick!!! are you in the uk or the states? i heard that it can take up to 3 months or more sometimes in the UK so I'm dreading having to wait so long... 

Not long now... :o)
xxx


----------



## Sizzles

g_and_t said:


> wow thats good news..... that was quick!!! are you in the uk or the states? i heard that it can take up to 3 months or more sometimes in the UK so I'm dreading having to wait so long...
> 
> Not long now... :o)
> xxx

I don't know if it's the lap or the hsg which you've heard can take a long time and I don't know whether it depends whether you're already in the system. However, I had my FS appointment just over 2 weeks ago and they recommended a hsg; they phoned to make the appointment within a couple of days and I had the hsg on Tuesday. For the record, my tubes were/are clear, so I'm just hoping beyond hope that I'm one of the lucky ones for whom pregnancy follows soon after. I'm in the UK by the way!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun i'm in the uk. I was quite surprised at how quick they have been. Really thought that i would have had to wait a long time too


----------



## g_and_t

Wow that's really good... 

I can't wait to see my fs now ... And hope that if they do send me for lap that I have a good turn around like you guys... I am staying positive for this cycle tho as we tried softcups last night for the first time and seemed to work quite well... Will use them again tonight and then its fingers crossed... 

@sizzles... I had my HSG about 5 months ago... I chose not to have the lap when they suggested it after because I didn't have any other symptoms... But I think I'll give it a go if we're not successful this month...


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun i used softcups this month and i have to say i was'nt very impressed with them. There was alot of leakage (sorry tmi) tbh it was probably me not putting them in properly :haha:


----------



## kathleen756

Hello ladies, can I join in?

My DH and I are going into our 25th month TTC our first. We had a MC in July of 2010 at 8 weeks and haven't been able to get preggers since :cry:
We are currently heading into our 5th cycle of using puregon and doing IUI and I am feeling incredibly discouraged ](*,)
We have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and I really hate that diagnosis because it gives no freaking answers.
i know I'm stress-case (husband works for himself--we just bought a coin-op carwash and he works an easy 80hrs a week, rental properties, another carwash and I'm a full time server so that I have the time to help him too) and I just find it hard to really de-stress. 
We have been looking at acupuncture, has anyone tried it and found it helpful?


----------



## MalaMae

Hi Kathleen,

Welcome aboard! I know what you mean. Stress is all around- stressful work (especially own business) and ttc don't go together.
I'm interested in acupuncture too, but still haven't tried it. I hope soon to do something about it.

G&T and laurstiredttc, how easy is to insert the softcup?


----------



## g_and_t

I found it quite easy... I used conceive plus about 10 mins before then after we dtd I stayed on my back and popped it in. You squeeze the 2 sides of the rubbery ring then they say you should push it in with a downwards movement towards the back so that it can clear the cervix and then it just pops in. You don't even know its there! 

I did have to wipe a bit of excess away but I'm not sure whether that was just from the conceive plus as well but once it was in I didn't have any leakage... I battled a bit to get the first one out but when I did it looked like it still had 'leftovers' in so I'm guessing all was where it should've been. The second one was a lot easier to remove. 

Db said he's prepared to try (if we're not successful this time) doing his business into the softcup and then inserting it to see if that works... I've heard its an option so we'll wait and see... 

Let me know how you get on... When are you going to try? good luck... Xxx


----------



## laustiredttc

hey kathleen sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: i know what you mean about being diagnosed as unexplained its soooo frustrating!! I hope you get some answers soon hun.

I found the softcups really easy to insert but i just found they didnt really work for me :( I have heard so many ladies though say how brilliant they are though so i would go ahead and give them a go :thumbup:


----------



## Deedee0075

Hi Ladies,

My husband and I are both 37 now. We've been trying for over 3 years now and never once got our BFP. We got married in August 2009 and started ttc immediately. In January 2010, I decided to see FS #1 who ran some blood tests, HSG, and ultrasound - everything was normal. My husband, on the other hand, had a low sperm count (9 million). The FS recommended IVF w/ICSI at $9800 out of pocket. Since our health insurance does not cover infertility treatment, we decided to keep trying on our own. We decided to make some significant lifestyle changes. We cut out social smoking, drinking, fried foods and incorporated tons of blueberries and fresh fruit smoothies.

In 2010, my husband was checked for varicocele which was negative. He had two additional SAs done (non medicated) and they both were above 14 million. We don't know what caused the increase in sperm count but he did leave a very stressful job and began working in a much more relaxed environment so that might be the reason for the unexplained sperm count. 

In January 2011, I decided to focus on losing weight and dropped 40 pounds. I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and decided to begin seeing a new Endocrinologist to get my thyroid under control. I started out on 75mcg Synthroid and currently on 112mg. My last TSH level was around 1.25.

In April 2011, I decided to try a different obgyn who put me on 5 rounds of clomid 50 mg. Two of those rounds were accompanied with Metformin - no BFP. She referred me to FS #2.

Meanwhile, my husband's urologist still monitored sperm count and all results were good.

FS #2 performed the following tests.
Pelvic ultrasound and follicle monitoring - normal
Post Coital test #1 - 0 sperm
Post Coital test #2 - 1 dead sperm
Cervical Biopsy - normal

So, I began thinking that because no "live" sperm were detected during the Post Coital tests, I thought there was an issue with hostile cervical mucus.

So....I began taking probiotics w/ vaginal support, tried pressed for 3 cycles and even tried the baking soda finger.

I began my period on Saturday and called my FS for IUI #1 this month. 

I am beginning to think that God is maybe protecting us from having children. Maybe we will not make good parents. Or maybe the world is not a good place to raise children. Or maybe I'll suffer postpartum depression or something. I don't know - I'm trying to make sense of it all but maybe I shouldn't.

I wish I could have had at least one BFP so I know that it IS possible. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## MalaMae

Deedee0075 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My husband and I are both 37 now. We've been trying for over 3 years now and never once got our BFP. We got married in August 2009 and started ttc immediately. In January 2010, I decided to see FS #1 who ran some blood tests, HSG, and ultrasound - everything was normal. My husband, on the other hand, had a low sperm count (9 million). The FS recommended IVF w/ICSI at $9800 out of pocket. Since our health insurance does not cover infertility treatment, we decided to keep trying on our own. We decided to make some significant lifestyle changes. We cut out social smoking, drinking, fried foods and incorporated tons of blueberries and fresh fruit smoothies.
> 
> In 2010, my husband was checked for varicocele which was negative. He had two additional SAs done (non medicated) and they both were above 14 million. We don't know what caused the increase in sperm count but he did leave a very stressful job and began working in a much more relaxed environment so that might be the reason for the unexplained sperm count.
> 
> In January 2011, I decided to focus on losing weight and dropped 40 pounds. I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and decided to begin seeing a new Endocrinologist to get my thyroid under control. I started out on 75mcg Synthroid and currently on 112mg. My last TSH level was around 1.25.
> 
> In April 2011, I decided to try a different obgyn who put me on 5 rounds of clomid 50 mg. Two of those rounds were accompanied with Metformin - no BFP. She referred me to FS #2.
> 
> Meanwhile, my husband's urologist still monitored sperm count and all results were good.
> 
> FS #2 performed the following tests.
> Pelvic ultrasound and follicle monitoring - normal
> Post Coital test #1 - 0 sperm
> Post Coital test #2 - 1 dead sperm
> Cervical Biopsy - normal
> 
> So, I began thinking that because no "live" sperm were detected during the Post Coital tests, I thought there was an issue with hostile cervical mucus.
> 
> So....I began taking probiotics w/ vaginal support, tried pressed for 3 cycles and even tried the baking soda finger.
> 
> I began my period on Saturday and called my FS for IUI #1 this month.
> 
> I am beginning to think that God is maybe protecting us from having children. Maybe we will not make good parents. Or maybe the world is not a good place to raise children. Or maybe I'll suffer postpartum depression or something. I don't know - I'm trying to make sense of it all but maybe I shouldn't.
> 
> I wish I could have had at least one BFP so I know that it IS possible. I will keep you all in my prayers.

Deedee, hi! Keep up the faith! It's great that all results turned out well.
It will happen. I sick of hearing from people- relax, don't think about it, it'll will come when least expected, but I'm more convienced it's true.


----------



## MalaMae

OK, today was my first appointment with a Doctor of Traditional Chinese Medicine and had an acupuncture session as well.
So, here what he said: I have kidney yang deficiency (cold feet, hands, peeing a lot, clots in period)- so warm food for me and he gave me some pills to drink. He also said my ovaries are not working well, that they are producing small eggs (i.e. follicles less than 20 mm).
He almost fainted when I told him that my prenatal vitamins that I'm taking for 2 years have 1000 mcg folic. He said max should be 400 and that higher amount causes ovulation problems, so from now I have to take this vitamins once in 2 days. He said CoQ10, vit. E (400mcg) - take this.
The acupuncture- I did not feel any pocking when he put in the needles on my tummy, for this he said (in his broken english) "no pain- not good"- meaning I was suppose to feel something, not enough circulation causes nerves not to work properly, thus no feelings there.

I feel amazing now. I have a feeling this will work. :)
Next week 2nd session.


----------



## g_and_t

Well I'm out this month... We tried softcups but it didn't work this time... Will persevere and see what happens. 

We have a review apt back at the fert clinic on thurs so will see whether they still want me to have the lap. But I've decided to try acupuncture as well so will book my apt this week... 

A few more options to try.. Just so sick of seeing af month after month... Really sux.

Right now tho I'm concentrating on my cat who's been really ill all night after a reaction to some medication yest... Its at least kept me distracted a bit from the fact that I'm out... 

Hope all you ladies are ok and hope ur month is better then mine...

Xxxx


----------



## MalaMae

G&T, don't be sad. I'm sorry softcups didn't work. Don't give up, try and try again. Astrology says from October things change especially for the ones trying to concieve :) (I'm not big in astrology, but I'm trying to find answers everywhere :))
Regarding lap- do the doctors suspect endo?
Once a doctor wanted to do lap on me., I said No, after that I regreted, just to find out recently that endo reoccurs even after surgery. So surgery is sensless. Now I'm happy that I didn't do it. 
What I learned is that western medicine is not curing anything, it's more masking and curing the symptoms, but does very little for the sickness itself.
On the other hand, traditional medicine tends to cure the illness from its roots. I believe acupuncture can help, together with the herbs and proper diet. And honestly after acupuncture I felt so relaxed and positive.


----------



## g_and_t

MalaMae said:


> G&T, don't be sad. I'm sorry softcups didn't work. Don't give up, try and try again. Astrology says from October things change especially for the ones trying to concieve :) (I'm not big in astrology, but I'm trying to find answers everywhere :))
> Regarding lap- do the doctors suspect endo?
> Once a doctor wanted to do lap on me., I said No, after that I regreted, just to find out recently that endo reoccurs even after surgery. So surgery is sensless. Now I'm happy that I didn't do it.
> What I learned is that western medicine is not curing anything, it's more masking and curing the symptoms, but does very little for the sickness itself.
> On the other hand, traditional medicine tends to cure the illness from its roots. I believe acupuncture can help, together with the herbs and proper diet. And honestly after acupuncture I felt so relaxed and positive.

Thanks malamae... First day of af is always the worst... Feeling ok now... 

They don't suspect endo but I have a 3cm fibroid and they picked up some 'bubbles' on my HSG... Not sure what that means but talking to other ladies who have had the lap they all swear by it... Some ladies have found endo they never knew they had and others have fallen preg after having it.... 

I didn't want to when they suggested it a few months back as I was convinced I could fall preg on clomid... Like my mom did as she went through all the same things as I am and both my brother and I are clomid babies... But now that's not worked I'm prepared to have the lap if it means ruling anything out... Process of elimination and all that... 

But I'm in the process of losing some weight (I only need to lose about 6-8kgs but they say that might help...) and will start the acupuncture while we wait for the lap as there will be a waiting list no doubt... And who knows we may get lucky before then... 

I'm not sure I want to take any Chinese medicine as I've read that some of it has been found to be harmful to anyone ttc... I'm just a little unsure... So think I'll just stick to thru acupuncture... 

Will keep you posted with what happens at clinic on Thursday...

Xxxx


----------



## g_and_t

MalaMae said:


> G&T, don't be sad. I'm sorry softcups didn't work. Don't give up, try and try again. Astrology says from October things change especially for the ones trying to concieve :) (I'm not big in astrology, but I'm trying to find answers everywhere :))
> Regarding lap- do the doctors suspect endo?
> Once a doctor wanted to do lap on me., I said No, after that I regreted, just to find out recently that endo reoccurs even after surgery. So surgery is sensless. Now I'm happy that I didn't do it.
> What I learned is that western medicine is not curing anything, it's more masking and curing the symptoms, but does very little for the sickness itself.
> On the other hand, traditional medicine tends to cure the illness from its roots. I believe acupuncture can help, together with the herbs and proper diet. And honestly after acupuncture I felt so relaxed and positive.

Thanks malamae... First day of af is always the worst... Feeling ok now... 

They don't suspect endo but I have a 3cm fibroid and they picked up some 'bubbles' on my HSG... Not sure what that means but talking to other ladies who have had the lap they all swear by it... Some ladies have found endo they never knew they had and others have fallen preg after having it.... 

I didn't want to when they suggested it a few months back as I was convinced I could fall preg on clomid... Like my mom did as she went through all the same things as I am and both my brother and I are clomid babies... But now that's not worked I'm prepared to have the lap if it means ruling anything out... Process of elimination and all that... 

But I'm in the process of losing some weight (I only need to lose about 6-8kgs but they say that might help...) and will start the acupuncture while we wait for the lap as there will be a waiting list no doubt... And who knows we may get lucky before then... 

I'm not sure I want to take any Chinese medicine as I've read that some of it has been found to be harmful to anyone ttc... I'm just a little unsure... So think I'll just stick to thru acupuncture... 

Will keep you posted with what happens at clinic on Thursday...

Xxxx


----------



## g_and_t

Hi everyone... Hope you are all well...

I just got back from my clinic review appointment and they have decided to schedule me for the Lap and Dye, but the wait list is about 4 months in the UK she said :(. In the mean time she is giving me another 3 months of clomid. Once ive had the lap they will see what the results are and if we still havent been successful she is going to put me on the list for IUI. And if THAT doesnt work then I am very lucky to be eligible for IVF on the NHS. I would get 2 normal rounds and 2 frozen rounds. But saying all that I am off to see the acupuncturist this evening for my first appointment so lets hope and pray that he gets us there before we have to start any interfering. 

Now I just have to wait for the appointment letter and really hope that like some ladies on here, that I dont have to wait the full 4 months, and get a nice early appointment. 

Any one got any stories about their lap experiences? anyone in the UK had it done and whats the process like with the NHS? 

T xx


----------



## laustiredttc

hi hun i am going in for a lap and hsg on monday so i will report back to you what its like. I am quite nervous though :(


----------



## g_and_t

laustiredttc said:


> hi hun i am going in for a lap and hsg on monday so i will report back to you what its like. I am quite nervous though :(

Oh tks hun. Good luck for Monday! How long did you wait for your apt? I'll be thinking of you but sure you'll be fine... Are you in UK? What county are you in? It seems waiting lists and what's avail to people on nhs varies county to county...

Xxx


----------



## MalaMae

Good luck, ladies! Keep my fingers crossed for you for good results :)


----------



## g_and_t

laustiredttc said:


> hi hun i am going in for a lap and hsg on monday so i will report back to you what its like. I am quite nervous though :(

Good luck for tomo... Hope it goes well and that you get some results... 

Let us know how you get on Xx


----------



## laustiredttc

good and bad news really hun:

i dont have a R/tube and the R/ovary is small. There was endo on the L/ovary but that was removed and everything else looks fine. Going back in a month to discuss whats next, poss iui or ivf? trying to be positive :)


----------



## MalaMae

Laurstirdttc,

I'm sorry. I know it sounds bad, but don't worry. You have another ovary working fine. One of my girlfriends with one ovary has 2 kids.
Are you ovulating normally?


----------



## laustiredttc

yeah i done alot of research and found as long as i have one ovary working then it should be ok. As far as i am aware and so far with all of the other tests that have been done i seem to be ovulating normally so thats good :thumbup:


----------



## g_and_t

Sorry to hear that!! But as you say its not all bad and you at least still have options! I've also read many stories of ladies worse off who have succeeded so don't lose faith! 

How was the procedure? Is it really painful?

I received my pre op appointment letter today which is really fast! I wasn't expecting anything for months... Im sure the actual op will still be ages... But its bloody sods law that the one day I def can't do this month as I'm away on a supplier visit is the day they're proposing so I'm going to have to reschedule. So annoyed.. But I can't cancel this. 

Went for my second acupuncture tonight with my db and it was a bit uncomfy as I had needles in soles of my feet amongst other places and it was really sensitive... I do feel completely chilled out tho... Very relaxing. Id def recommend it! 

Take care
T Xxx


----------



## MalaMae

I wanted to share a story with you and is not one of those "heard from a friend's friend...", but actually a client told me her own story. She an her husband were trying to have a baby for 5 years. He had very low count and there was something wrong with his sperm DNA fragmentation, so all the doctors told them 100% no chance of baby and only option would be donors sperm. They declined it. Started going to an acupuncturist (I'm using the same one) and he told her she has endo even before the doctors diagnozed it. They sticked with the chinese doctor and acupuncture and herbs. And...bam!!! Pregnant!! They have 3 kids now- all natural conception!! I only forgot to ask her how long she went to this doctor. Anyway is nice to hear such positive story since I know how sometimes especially around our AF we get depressed and feel hopeless. It gives me hope!
Tomorrow is my 3rd appointment with him.

PS. When she got pregnant with the first one, she continued going for acupuncture to prevent possible miscarriage and then, by her pulse, told her she is carrying a girl, again before the doctors were able to see on ultrasound.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey gnt yes it was a bit painful. Still sore now but nowhere near as bad as what i thought it was going to be. Thanks for the positives hun. Good luck with the app :)

hey malamae think i am going to try acupucture myself at some point. Going to get moving house out of the way first! Hope it brings you your wish :hugs:


----------



## g_and_t

Thanks that's a great story!!! I love hearing all the positives about acupuncture! Would be really interesting to know how long it took before she fell. I have a friends sister who tried for 2 years and after a month of acupuncture she was preg. so I'm feeling really positive about my treatment...  

Good luck everyone... Fingers crossed Xxx


----------



## icklelady

I hope you dont mind but i feel. The same been trying for 3years and 6 months nothing really pointing to any areas as to what the problem is altho oh has a 11year old from a previois relaionship he has not given a sample yet i had a scan and a tv one as well which the songographer said she didnt find anything bit to my suprise i have been sent another appointment to have it done again which i have had knots in my stomach ever since im now convinced they have found end i do have all symptoms of this. But i must thank you all on sharing stories cause this site has given me some more questions and tests i have not had done yet im feeling positive at the mo just fingers crossed for friday scan :winkwink:


----------



## laustiredttc

i hope it goes well for you on fri hun. Try not too worry too much and know that these apps get us closer to helping us find out whats going on :hugs:


----------



## g_and_t

hey ladies... hows everyone doing? 

just thought i'd check in and see how everyone is doing... has anyone been affected by Sandy? hope you are all safe and well!!

so monday is my pre op appointment for my lap, but i still havent been given a date for the actual op which is really annoying... i just want a date so i can get my head around it... 

i had my 3rd session with the acupuncturist on thursday and i asked him about my belly ring... apparently it really is a no-no having peircings other than in the lobes of your ears as it can block the energy flows around your body!! in chinese meds the conception line runs right through your belly button and so its not a good idea to have it pierced.... he advised me to take mine out so i did as soon as i got home. lets face it, if i get pregnant it would need to come out anyway before my bump started growing.... and if it helps me conceive then even better. 

its been a very interesting experience and i recommend it to everyone. he advised that my partner come with me and has been showing him points to massage on my hands feet and legs, and he has been so fascinated watching the dr working on me. i think he personally likes watching me jump when i flinch when some of the needles twinge me... its not painful but sometimes when he hits the right spot it can feel a bit like when you bang your funny bone and you get that spasm or shock up your arm.... a bit like that..... but not all the time.... then you lie there and relax for 10-15 mins... 

i swear i am sleeping like an angel lately and feel so much more chilled out. well worth it!! 

anyway thats all from me... hopefully i will have more news after my pre op... 

chat soon
T xxx


----------



## MalaMae

Hi ladies!!! Been very busy and forgot to post the new event :)
Didn't see much of Sandy since I'm in Toronto, but I know some areas were affected a bit, but nothing scary.
I'm glad the acupuncture is having a good effect on you. It is amazing how much it is relaxing. My whole mood changed.
So the news: after 4 rounds of acupuncture, we noticed a small change. Apparently I had chemical pregnancy for the first time. I don't think it ever happened before (or maybe it did but I never noticed). I really thought I wasn't able to conceive at all. I think I'm very close :) I know for some of you it's not a big deal, but for somebody that never conceived before- it's a big thing :)

On 11dpo I had just a little bit of blood on the toilet paper- which turned out to be implantation spotting, but than on 14dpo I got my period (right on time) which was totally different from any period I ever had. First started with a clump falling out of me (half inch), then my heavy flow, and pain around my uterus with a lot of cramps (I never have painful periods, only lower backache). So now on CD3 no pain anywhere.

The acupuncturist told me I definitely have implantation problems, so he gave me some pills to take to clean up the uterus from stagnant blood. Then he gave me another pills to start taking on CD3 to strengthen the ovaries. He taught my husband how to massage (it's more lifting up) my spine in order help the circulation. Wherever I have problem on the spine, that part is very painful, but with time we noticed I scream less )) meaning it's not that painful anymore as the blood starts to flow normally in those areas.

I'm becoming more and more confidant in traditional medicine than the western.


----------



## g_and_t

So I had my pre op apt on Monday and they still can't give me a date!!!! Grrr! She said prob only after xmas now.... :-( just want to get it out the way! She did say she can put me on a cancellation list but means id have to go in at 24 hours notice.... But I don't mind that. So I've told my boss just in case and now I wait..

Feeling a bit down as well cos my temperature dropped this morning which is always a sign af is on her way... I was really sure this month was gonna work with the acupuncture and little bit of weight I've lost and not drinking... But I guess we just have to wait for the lap and be patient....


----------



## laustiredttc

I just cant believe that they cant give you a date yet! Seriously the nhs are so wishy washy i dont think they know their ars&*& form their elbows sometimes. I hope that you get a cancellation hun, the waiting is not nice especially when you know what your waiting for. Hope you get it before xmas fx


----------



## g_and_t

laustiredttc said:


> I just cant believe that they cant give you a date yet! Seriously the nhs are so wishy washy i dont think they know their ars&*& form their elbows sometimes. I hope that you get a cancellation hun, the waiting is not nice especially when you know what your waiting for. Hope you get it before xmas fx

I know!! And she was such a miserable b**ch as well... Didn't seem bothered at all... 

Af has now turned up today... So I really just want to get it over with now before we start bding again because after we bd I can't have it until next cycle in case there's a risk of pregnancy...

Feeling fed up today but then I always feel this way on day 1 of af...


----------



## laustiredttc

I know the feeling hun and totally agree, they are misrerable gets. Put simply, they just dont care, bottom line!!! Hopefully they will offer you a cancellation hun fx. Keep ya chin up huni, you might get your :bfp: before you go in and wont have to bother with it all. sending you lots of positive vibes and lots of :dust:


----------



## MalaMae

Hi Ladies,

I need your help.
Please take a look at my chart in the signature. For the first time I don't have an ovulation dip and the tests and signs are kinda confusing. What's your opinion, when did I ovulate? It says 13th day, but as per the signs might be 12?


----------



## popchick75

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I have a 12yr old dd from a previous relationship and have been trying for #2 for around 10 years now. I am also 'unexplained.' I've already gone through IUIs and IVF with no luck.

I'm curious about everyone's experience with getting a lap done....i think it's the one test that i haven't had done yet. How long was the recovery? When could you resume normal activities?

I just started acupuncture 2 weeks ago. I already feel a little bit less stressed so I'm praying something will come out of it. She's a fantastic doctor! Many of the local REs recommend that their patients see her while they are going through IVF due to a higher success rate with acupuncture. She told me she thought it was a hormonal imbalance and bad blood flow. I guess only time will tell. I'm 37 so I feel like i am almost out of time.


----------



## MalaMae

Hi popchick!
Sorry to hear IUI and IVF had no success. The unexplained is the most furstrating!
Acupuncture is amazing thing. After 5 treatments (1/week) I can tell my BBT are much higher and my hands and feet are much warmer, not to mention feeling relaxed. Last month I already had a chemical for the first time in my life.
I believe soon we'll start announcing BFPs :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey malamae i would agree hun it looks like you O on day 13. Good luck huni :)

Hey popchick. I think the recovery time for a lap depends whether you need anything removing, ie, endo. I had a bit of endo behind my left tube and it took me about two weeks to recover properly. About a week for the uncomfortable pain to go. Hope that helps hun? :)


----------



## g_and_t

Hi all... Just a quick update... 

Currently day 13 and waiting to ov... I still haven't had a date for my lap!!!! I got fed up and called them and now im livid! They said the earliest they could do was early Feb!!! I specifically told the nurse at the pre op that i fly to south Africa on 11 March and you cant fly for a month after... So she agreed to put me on the cancellation list..... 

Well turns out that not only did she make a note of my travel plans, she didn't put me on the cancellation list!!!!!! What's the point of having a freakin pre op if the stupid woman doesn't even listen to a thing i said?!?? Argh so the nurse on the phone says because im mid cycle now and now protecting ourselves when bding I'll have to wait til my next period to get any cancellations... Fine! 

These people just don't realise they are messing with peoples lives here! Every damn day counts when youve been ttc for 2 years.... Wtf!!! 

Anyway im just hoping last months acupuncture works on my little body this month and that we get some good bding in... Fingers crossed we won't even need them..... 

Hope everyone else is doing ok... 

Xxx


----------



## laustiredttc

ah hun thats terrible. I realy feel for you :hugs: well i say what goes around comes around so maybe something will happen to her where she will have to wait for something that she really wants then maybe she will get a taste of her own medicine!


----------



## popchick75

I'm so sorry :( I always feel like i'm just a number at the doctors office. I think they care, but not enough to truly sit down and listen to your issues. I think part of their brain is always on 'how late am i running'.

Of all of the doctors I've seen, and there have been a lot, the acupuncturist is the one who listened the most.

AF started for me this morning. My cycles are so regular...I just don't understand why things don't work. I guess I'm just going to stick with acupuncture and vitex this month. I'm leaving for a 2 week vacation next month so I don't want to change things up too much.


----------



## laustiredttc

bless hun i'm sorry she got you. But i hope you have a wonderful vacation xx


----------



## MalaMae

I got my period :sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2: totally out of the blue and it's only 24th day!!! My LP this month was only 11 days!!!:cry:
I'm losing hope :cry:


----------



## popchick75

I'm so sorry :( I wish i could say something to make it ok...


----------



## MalaMae

Thanks popchick!
We are all in the same boat. You ladies are the only ones that know how I feel now. :(


----------



## laustiredttc

oh huni i'm sooo sorry, kind of know how your feeling. I just know i'm out this month as well. Same as all the other months, its such a horrible journey. We're all here for you huni :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Hello my fellow LTTC ladies :hi: 

Was just browsing through the threads and chanced upon this one. I've been TTC for 2 years and went through all kinds of checks (various ultrasounds, HSG, bloodwork, etc) to try find the problem - short of having a lap as there wasn't any indication that one was required. All the results came back normal, including husband's SA.

Was religiously monitoring my cycles with BBT, upgraded to CBFM, took Vitex, never skip a day of multivitamins, hired a personal trainer to keep in shape, had acupuncture twice a week, preseed...I was at my wits' end when we finally turned to IUI. Though successful at the 2nd try, it was not meant to be.

We went through 14 months after the MMC (heartbeat stopped at 8 weeks) before finally deciding on IVF in Nov. We just thought, man, if IVF doesn't work, then maybe we're just not destined to have our own children. So we were all geared up for the IVF and in Oct, I went for a full health screening just to make sure everything's good to go. The report suggests that I may have subclinical hypothyroidism (meaning that it's not that serious but worth starting treatments) and recommended me to see an endocrinologist. I asked my GP for her opinion, and she said that my numbers were at the borderline and doesn't seem to be cause for concern. 

I saw an endocrinologist anyway just to be sure. He did a more in-depth analysis of my prior TSH and free T4 test results and concluded that while I'm currently at the borderline, I seem to be headed towards hypothyroidism very soon. He's mentioned that my condition could be a cause of infertility as it can interfere with the proper production of other reproductive hormones, and may also have contributed to the MMC as sufficient thyroid hormones need to be present for fetal development. He also mentioned that hypothyroidism in ladies often go undiagnosed, because early symptoms are not apparent and many people don't go for regular health screening that includes thyroid tests.

So I was given thyroxine pills to take daily for about a month before the IVF. Today, I went for a follow up and was elated to find that my levels are now almost within normal range, and the endocrinologist has assured me that my condition is now unlikely to interfere with the IVF success rate. 

It's uncanny that after 2 years of unexplained infertility, and performing a whole host of fertility tests that came back normal, I actually found a potential cause through a health screening (which was way overdue). And just 1 month before IVF. Is this fate?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun thank you for the info. I think i have a borderline thyroid condition. Its the one where my metabolism is sped up. My mum has this, only when the doctor mentioned it she said it was nothing to worry about. Is this the same thing that you had?


----------



## Anxiously

laustiredttc said:


> hey hun thank you for the info. I think i have a borderline thyroid condition. Its the one where my metabolism is sped up. My mum has this, only when the doctor mentioned it she said it was nothing to worry about. Is this the same thing that you had?

Hi laus, yours sounds like hyperthyroidism, which is the opposite of what I have. But since it's still a thyroid dysfunction, I think it can affect fertility too. You can find more info at https://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/fertilitythy.htm. Have you consulted an endocrinologist for this? I've had 3 doctors of different specialties telling me that there's nothing to worry about - a colorectal specialist (who ordered a thyroid test due to my chronic constipation), my ob/gyn, and my GP. But I'll take the word of a hormone specialist anytime!

The doc feared that my hypothyroidism is caused by antithyroid antibodies, which means I have to stay medicated for the rest of my life. But a blood test ruled that out, thank goodness. But at least I have more reassurance now that my condition is being monitored.


----------



## MalaMae

laustiredttc said:


> oh huni i'm sooo sorry, kind of know how your feeling. I just know i'm out this month as well. Same as all the other months, its such a horrible journey. We're all here for you huni :hugs:

Thanks hun! Means a lot!

I'll never persuade myself again that "this is the month".


----------



## laustiredttc

hey anxiously thanks hun i looked it up and i should be ok :thumbsup:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey malamae, i know hun im petrified of getting my hopes up, better to think that i'm not then be happily surprised :)


----------



## g_and_t

hi ladies... sorry i've been off the radar a few weeks... ive had a really tough time (exams, car broke down (twice), work drama, and all this faffing around with the damn hospital) so I just sat back for a while and took time to not think about anything... 

the hospital still hasnt called me with a date (cancellation OR scheduled date!!) so I have just given up that idea.... I know they will only call me now post xmas probably and then I wont have time to have the Lap as I fly to SA in March.... 

im due AF any day now so I will call the hospital when she arrives and remind them that I am on the cancellation list and confirm that I am def NOT pregnant and then DB and I can abstain or use protection.... i think when i called her last time and was mid cycle she was probably concerned about the risks of being preg so suspect thats why i wasnt called..... 

anyway i dont want to get my hopes up this month but wouldnt it be great if AF didnt even arrive and i didnt have to worry about it......

ive not bothered charting or anything this month.... we just bd'd a lot around ov day and i have been getting DB to massage the pressure points the acupuncturist advised me about.... i see him again on 11th december for a 'top-up'... 

hope you guys are all ok.... getting ready for xmas?? 

T xx


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun, glad you have had time to chill :thumbup: i had my fs app last thurs. Was told that i dont qual for assited conception on the nhs due to e2 being 257. What a load of bull. Well we're moving soon and the e2 doesnt apply just the fsh so will have my results on those next week. Hopefully they will be fine and if they are i can apply under the east of england pct. fx hopefully otherwise its up to us to fund it and very expensive :(


----------



## MalaMae

WOW! I just saw my signature- 2 years and 6 months! That's loooong!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh sweetie, don worry, it will happen don get down and keep ya chin up chic :hugs:


----------



## MalaMae

Thanks Laustiredttc. Nah, I'm ok, just realized how long is that and what have happened in these 2.5 years.
Nobody should go though years of ttc. Baby making should be fun, stressless and.. short


----------



## laustiredttc

i know i was thinking the same thing the other day. esp when someone was like oh i have been trying for 3 months, i'm so tired of it all. I was like, 'wtf, seriously, just hope that you dont have to go on this journey for years then you will really know what patience is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g_and_t

I know it really annoys me too... Even the ones that say 6 months.... Thats not a long time!! Not to mention the tests and procedures we've all been through... 

Im currently on Knickerwatch... Af due any day now... Altho i don't have any pre af signs... My bbs are normally sore by now... Nothing! I really don't want to hope but i cant help it. So many people say they had no signs... Or had more signs the months they werent preg... 

Hey ho fingers crossed she doesn't show....


----------



## laustiredttc

hey gnt keeping fx for ya hun. never lose the hope huni. keep us updated :)


----------



## MalaMae

Fingers crossed for no AF!!

My sister-in-law is big on astrology and she told me apparently in October something changed (Saturn did something- changed houses or something) and things will get better now and long awaited changes will happen.
Let's see that! I guess any hope is good hope!?


----------



## g_and_t

Well af arrived today... Grrrrrrr..... I called the hospital and told them to make sure im on the cancellation list now as im def not preg and she seemed happier now that af is def here... So she said i can expect a call any day from Monday... I don't care how close to xmas it is.. I just want it done... Cos once thats done i go on the wait list for iui...


----------



## g_and_t

So i just had a call from hospital and im going in for my lap tomo... Eek... Very nervous now... Just want it over with... 

Any last min words of advice?
Xx


----------



## MalaMae

Good luck g_and_t!!! It'll be ok.
Tell us how it went.


----------



## popchick75

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Deedee0075

Hi Ladies, just an update and a correction to my previous post. I had an endometrial biopsy which was normal, not a cervical biopsy.

In October, I had my first IUI which was not successful. I was devastated and angry so I went back to my doctor and insisted on a laparoscopy to rule out endometriosis for sure. Since I'm paying for my infertility treatments out of pocket, I didn't want to proceed with another IUI or IVF if I didn't even have a chance because of endometriosis.

Yesterday, I had my laparoscopy and my doctor removed mild endometriosis. I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for a BFP in 2013. My plan is to try naturally for a few months before IUI #2. 

My prayers are with all of you ladies. Keep your chin up.


----------



## popchick75

So glad to hear it wasn't something worse! Maybe removing the endometriosis will be enough for you to get your BFP!


----------



## SKP

Im a youngen, bee trying for 2.5 years. Nothing wrong with hubby. And apprently they say I have a blocked left tube, but didnt tell me for sure.
I been dianosed with hypothyroidism because my thyroid was slighly low. And spossibly low hormones.

Well ,I had 2 ultrasounds, countless day 3 and 21 blood tests, al lcome good since \im on Clomid now and having "a regular cycle". My first year i only had 2-3 cycles. i even had an hsg done.No PCOS, and im pretty sure for endo they would see it on the ultrasound, I even did an internal as well. 

i am now reffered to the specialist, I hope they can come up with something else. If i have to do the laproscopy I will. Anything that can be done to find my problem I welcome it.

March is my appointment, and August will be 3 years.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey gnt sorry wasnt here to wish you luck hun, just moved house so things are crazy right now. How did i go huni? how are you feeling? did you get your results right after it or do you have to wait? :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

malamae, i believe in the whole astrology thing so that has made me feel more hopeful :thumbup:

afm cd12, just waiting to O. Really really really want it to be this month soooooooooooooo much


----------



## g_and_t

Hiya huni.... don't worry it was all so last minute im still in shock that its over... 

they did a hysteroscopy as well as the lap and dye... im feeling quite sore today and last night was no picnic... i was fine in the afternoon but the pain in my ribs/diaphragm and right shoulder from the gas kicked in later on in the evening and i was in tears before going to bed.... whatever they gave me in hospital must've worn off by then... it came and went like cramp.... one min i'd be fine then it would come back... my stitches and tummy oddly enough were fine yesterday but today i feel sore all over.... so i've had some brekkie and taken my meds and i'm just relaxing in bed now.... my mom has come over to help me for a few days... which is nice cos it means DB doesn't have to take time off as well... she's been a gem!

they didn't find anything.... i have a 3 cm fibroid which before hand she said might be a factor if its protruding into the cavity... but afterwards she said it wasn't at all so that's def not it... and they saw a tiny amount of endo but again she said it was so tiny they didn't even bother touching it and said it wouldn't be a contributing factor... 

so i guess i should be grateful but at same time i still dont have answers... 

the next step now is to wait for a letter to go back and see consultant and then we will go on waiting list for IUI. I am due to ov end of next week and the doc said we can get back to action once the bleeding stops so maybe we'll get lucky before then. hee hee fingers crossed... 

im so glad its one more hurdle out the way and hopefully one step closer to our baby... 

for all the ladies out there going for the lap.... i know its hard to believe when people say dont worry but really it was a lot better than i expected.... i was scared about how id feel when i woke up.... but it was fine... the anesthetic was fast so i was only in the theater for abut 2 mins before i was knocked out..... they got the cannula (?) in my hand in seconds and then my oxygen mask as on and i was gone... and then when i woke i didnt feel sore or sick or anything... just groggy as hell... they wheeled me back to my bay and gave me tea and water straight away which was great as my throat was sore and dry.... and the grogginess faded quite fast... i didn't feel uncomfortable at all and i was sitting up after about an hour and then they stuck me in an arm chair with the drip til i was up to having a wee.... then they let me get changed into my normal clothes and sat in the arm chair reading a book til DB came to get me... i went into theatre at 10.15 and went home at 2.30.... great!
yes its sore today but is to be expected... as long as you rest and take it easy you'll be fine...

XXX


----------



## popchick75

I have a question....

Can you see endo or adhesions on an ultrasound? I've heard many different things...

If it is bad enough, would they either be able to tell or at least have suspicions based on internal ultrasounds? I asked my dr this week if he thought a lap would be a good idea and he advised against it.


----------



## g_and_t

I had an HSG and a trans vaginal ultrasound before this which came up clear but they said the lap gives more of a 360 view of everything... I went for it just to rule everything out before going down the Iui route..


----------



## laustiredttc

ah Gnt great to hear everything went well. I wish i would have caught you before you went in as sucking polo mints gets rid of the pain in the shouder from the gas, thats the advice i was given. As long as your restingnow hun thats the main thing. Also dont forget your chances of conceiving increase after the op so fx huni you get your :bfp: this month :hugs:


----------



## g_and_t

Tks hun... I do recall you telling me about the polos and i got some but it didn't help me! I just had to ride it out in the end... Not very nice is it... 
Feeling better today... Just tender... Xxx


----------



## laustiredttc

Ah bless sorry huni. I remember the feeling tender part. Feels as though, been put through a two hour abs class lol. Just rest up hun. Took me about a week to feel pretty much back to normal so by the time xmas comes you should be right as rain :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

ps i must admit i think i overdosed on the polo mints so thats prob why lol :wacko:


----------



## g_and_t

Haha i had a few polos and they helped my throat which was so sore and dry after the op... I couldnt get enough water in me lol... 

Feeling better today although still quite a bit of spotting... Not sure if you had hysteroscopy as well but how long did you bleed/spot for?


----------



## laustiredttc

i did hun, i had exactly the same as you and i think i must have spotted at least for five days afterwards. It would go away and then come back a little bit. As long as you dont spot for over a week you should be ok huni. Just make sure you keep an eye out for water infections etc.... as they're the most common things i think after the op. 

i think the worst for me was getting a shower and changing the dressings, i'm quite squeamish and it took me an age getting them off lol. If you are squeamish though hun just get your oh to help you.


----------



## g_and_t

Haha no that part was fine... Took them off yest and i was dying to shower day after the op cos they left me covered in iodine so i was all yellow and felt yukky... I cant see my navel stitches as im a bit sore bending down but its all fairly tucked away... Very neat! 

I've sent db to get me cranberry juice to try prevent uti and am drinking lots of water...


----------



## laustiredttc

im very impressed, i was balking with mine and dh had to help me shower :haha: 

thats what i drank as well hun, but you sound fine so i wouldnt worry about anything. You can sit back now, relax and really enjoy xmas :)


----------



## LittleKel

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. Me 27 an DH 27, have been married for 3.5 years and we are on cycle 22 ttc. We have never had a BFP. We have had all the test, SA done twice all okay, me blood test done twice both showed I'm ovulating, had the internal ultrasound everything looked great, had HSG in November and the doc said everything normal, but still no BFP. Im waiting to ovulate in the next week, this will be 2nd cycle since HSG, still pinning some hope on this being our month as I know our chances are slightly increased for up to 3 months after. We have our appointment to see FS on 28th Dec I'm wondering what he'll suggest as we are unexplained? Clomid mayb, but I ovulate so not sure? I've never had any period trouble, always regular like clockwork every 25/26 days. I chart on FF and every month it shows I ovulate on CD11/12. I've also been using the CBFM since June. This month im going all out with pre seed, monitor, charting, viatamins: Evening Primrose oil, frolic acid, royal jelly, flax seed oil and drinking grapefruit juice! I just don't want to end up down the iui/ivf road without trying EVERYTHING natural first! I'm lucky me and DH are staying strong through this together but it's hard going when the 2 year mark is approaching. It's so nice to know we are not alone and you ladies can relate to this tough journey. Merry Christmas by the way. Let's hope 2013 is the year for us all x


----------



## MalaMae

Merry Christmas everyone!! Ho, ho, ho!! Hope Santa was good to you all and brought some BFP :)


----------



## awifey

Also ttc. 15 months now and no bfp. Husband and I haven't been to a doctor yet, a bit scared I suppose. We are also living abroad and are unsure of the health services here. 


I have given up diet sodas and a strong addiction to caffeine. :/


----------



## laustiredttc

santa has been mean this year to us and we have not even been naughty! :cry:


----------



## g_and_t

hey ladies...happy new year to everyone... hope you have had a good xmas break... 

so i survived the laparoscopy and hysteroscopy ordeal... right as rain now - luckily had no problems with my recovery... looking forward to going back to zumba tomorrow to work off some of that xmas over indulgence!!

AF arrived on new years day... i wasnt expecting any surprises as i had the lap right at the beginning of my cycle so we were only able to get one or 2 bd's in by the time i was feeling ok enough after the op to dtd. and im not sure we caught it in time... 

but i have had a really heavy AF (for me) and think its from all the poking about maybe??? im hoping that this cycle will be good for us now that all the cobwebs are clear ;)

So im taking the clomid again, trying to get back into the zumba zone to keep fit and crossing fingers that something happens soon. 

I chased the clinic today about getting my follow up appointment booked so we can talk about going on the IUI waiting list. i really think that will be the answer for us... DB is convinced its him causing the problems as he only ever has about 1.5 mls and it doesnt go very far when he gets there.... i think with a bit of 'help' getting the boys in the right place, we should be ok (she says ;) )

hope youre all well ladies.... keep in touch
T xxxx


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey hun i wouldnt worry about the heavy period, it will just be your cycle adjusting after the op. Just started running myself, never done zumba but hear it is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls i'm currently on cycle 14 and still never had a bfp! It's so frustrating and all I get told is everything looks wonderful. woopy! I have not yet had a laporoscopy though, but i'm sure that will be fine too, of course! I've always suffered from ovarian cysts and I've had many rupture a while ago and i'm wondering if that could have caused damage.
I really hope you all get a bfp very soon fingers crossed!


----------



## Sophe

Lawgirl said:


> MalaMae said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sizzles,
> 
> I always say, if everything is ok and we still haven't concived then all tests haven't been done. there has to be something.
> 
> The problem is that doctors don't know all there is to know about reproduction. So there may be several things wrong that they don't understand and that they don't have a test for. So, heartbreaking as it is, many of us will never have an explanation as to why we cannot conceive.Click to expand...

This is very true my IVF Dr even admitted it, he said hes pretty sure something somewhere is wrong, but there are things they just don't have a test for.

I think it total I was TTC for 7 years, my first IVF worked, I never got an explanation, and I never will. 

I would not advice holding out for an explanation, it might never come.

:growlmad:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies hope everyone is well! I have chilled out on everything for the pas two months so just bding every other day and taking vits. Feeling more normal now and less emotionally strained. Also had my first acupuncture app today and it was totally relaxing. Really looking forward to the next app. :dance:


----------



## g_and_t

Major Rant Alert, sorry!! (UK ladies) 

I am so angry... I had my review appointment last week with the clinic... 

I have been going through all the steps til now.... had the tests, had the HSG, went on clomid, had a laparoscopy etc etc.... and last year in october time when i had an appt with the clinic the doc told me that under surrey (UK) guidelines I qualified for 3 rounds of IUI and then 1 fresh and 1 frozen IVF but we hoped that something would work before then. 

so I went on the wait list for the lap and carried on with clomid and had the lap in december. i then went back to see the doc last week (very excited) about going on the wait list for IUI. And she said I didnt qualify for funding!!!!!!! Apparently because my gp surgery is registered under kingston PCT they dont offer funding for IUI at all.... all they can do is put me on the waiting list for IVF but that takes at least a year!! 

So I went from being told I would get IUI to now being sent on my way after all these tests with nothing other than a polite "good luck, dont give up" from the doc. 

I am so so so heartbroken... I really thought this was it for us.I really had my hopes pinned on getting those 3 cycles of IUI and it working for us. My partner has problems ejaculating and we were convinced this would work!!

I am fed up with the postcode lottery here in the UK. just cos my GP isnt in the right borough!!!! There is a GP surgery less than 3 miles away from where I live that falls into the Surrey PCT area and if your GP is in surrey pct they can offer up to SIX rounds of IUI and 2 fresh 2 frozen IVF!!!! BUt I cant register there as I dont live within the catchment area!!!

So I am really fed up, frustrated, heart broken, tired despondent..... I spent the entire evening in tears after that appointment. How could she make that mistake? Surely that's not right. she cant tell me one thing, get our hopes up and then tell me no!!!

Does anyone think I have a chance if I complain to the head of the dept?? 

I don't want to have to lie or cheat the system but if moving to another GP or moving house into an area that does offer funding is the answer then I may have to consider that. 

Im sorry for the big fat moan but last week was really the lowest point in this journey so far and I am finding it very hard to feel positive about anything right now... 

xx


----------



## laustiredttc

oh sweetie i'm so sorry, what a bunch of complete and utter arseholes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember when i was living in surrey and the fs there was like , they are really cutting down on giving out funding to people' so i would most def complain huni. There is also something called exceptional circumstances policy that you can bring up with your gp but i would most certainly complain. I think if you shout out enough they will sit up and take notice. Dont let it get you down gnt you can still fight the system. 

myself and dh have found out that we qualify for ivf but have to wait until august first before we can be reffered as the fs said that we are diagnosed as unexplained even though i dont have no bloomin right tube at all and my amh is low and i have a high estradiol level. They are all just robotic twits that have no souls i think!!!


----------

